# Call Recording



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Are there any devs that would be willing to release a kernel based off the new HTC source that has call recording enabled please?


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just want to know what is everyone using call recording for? Blackmail? Phone $ex? I have not found a use for it.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

I find several uses for call recording. The first being that I do a lot of tech work, and thus, I end up having to talk to tech support companies quite a bit. You know that blurb that says "this call may be recorded for customer assurance" etc? Yeah, that usually means so that they can evaluate if their employees are reacting as they should, it doesn't really help you at all. Whereas, if you have a recording as well, you have a recourse to actually get someone to help you, or in my case, get someone who isn't bound by their contract to read me a manual. Second, it is nice to have a record of what was said, even just so you can remember things more easily.

And though I've never had to use it this way, there is an argument for having a record of what has happened if someone is harassing/stalking you or just being malicious. It's not useful for everyone, but I like the option. Keep in mine, in the United States, 11 states require that all parties on the line must be made aware of call recording; see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_recording_laws#All-party_notification_states for more details. All other states allow for one-party notification (meaning that if at least one party on the line knows the call is being recorded, that's okay, for instance, you). If the call is taking place between two states, for safety's sake (and probably from a legal standpoint), assume that everyone must be notified, or just don't record.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## JonMS (Sep 24, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> Are there any devs that would be willing to release a kernel based off the new HTC source that has call recording enabled please?


IF I'm not mistaken Ziggy's newest kernel was built from source and has Call Recording. I'm using it now and get about the same battery life as imoseyon's

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

JonMS said:


> IF I'm not mistaken Ziggy's newest kernel was built from source and has Call Recording. I'm using it now and get about the same battery life as imoseyon's
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


I have not successfully gotten Ziggy's new kernel to work with a rom, and I even tried his beta that was submitted to Synergy earlier today.

As for why, well I started using it because I am in the middle of a divorce and wanted records of everything. After using it for a while however I have found it very handy for when I forget something someone says on a call. Not to mention I do not have to write numbers down while driving etc.


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

It's not the latest source but call recording works with the Tiamat kernel.


----------



## blue26 (Sep 21, 2011)

Haven't tried Tiamat's, but as far as Ziggy's..from what I've been reading the last of his to support call recording was one released Sep.13.


----------



## kelvingeorge (Jun 7, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> I just want to know what is everyone using call recording for? Blackmail? Phone $ex? I have not found a use for it.


 I use googlevoice and I record directions or instructions when i am not in a position to write.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I could cook it into my next kernel release, but why? I see that you guys may have a use for it, but in my opinion, its kinda creepy.


----------



## Kimmy71 (Jul 22, 2011)

I am using tiamat's kernel as well. How do you go about call recording? Is there a special app that has to be used or is there a setting somewhere?


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Kimmy71 said:


> I am using tiamat's kernel as well. How do you go about call recording? Is there a special app that has to be used or is there a setting somewhere?


I'm not sure there is call recording in tiamat. I was talking to my good friend cayniarb (tiamat dev) and he said he wasn't too fond of the whole call recording idea, but that may have changed and maybe he put it in his latest.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

I hate to say I've reverted to DRod's OMFGB/CM7 BFS kernel. It's unfortunate as it is no longer in development. But it has the best battery life of any of the kernels I've tried along with the best performance and does include kernel-based call recording.

As for the creepiness factor, you are the dev jdk







You certainly don't need to cook it in if you disagree with it.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## JonMS (Sep 24, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> I have not successfully gotten Ziggy's new kernel to work with a rom, and I even tried his beta that was submitted to Synergy earlier today.
> 
> As for why, well I started using it because I am in the middle of a divorce and wanted records of everything. After using it for a while however I have found it very handy for when I forget something someone says on a call. Not to mention I do not have to write numbers down while driving etc.


ziggy471.com newest kernel is from october 29th its in anyrom format so it should work


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Kimmy71 said:


> I am using tiamat's kernel as well. How do you go about call recording? Is there a special app that has to be used or is there a setting somewhere?


 Check out this Android Application I'm using "CallRecorder" on my Android phone. Check it out here: http://bit.ly/pAlKKB


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

JonMS said:


> ziggy471.com newest kernel is from october 29th its in anyrom format so it should work


And I am saying, it does not. The old one does, I am running it, the new one does not.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> I could cook it into my next kernel release, but why? I see that you guys may have a use for it, but in my opinion, its kinda creepy.


It could be creepy I guess. But it is way to useful to ignore. How many times have customer service people flat lied to you and you can do nothing to dispute it the next time you call a company? There are so many reasons to use it.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> It could be creepy I guess. But it is way to useful to ignore. How many times have customer service people flat lied to you and you can do nothing to dispute it the next time you call a company? There are so many reasons to use it.


You can't record people with out their knowledge so make sure you tell them you are recording the call. They come right out and say you call may be recorded so you have to give them the same info or it could end bad for you, its against the law.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> You can't record people with out their knowledge so make sure you tell them you are recording the call. They come right out and say you call may be recorded so you have to give them the same info or it could end bad for you, its against the law.


That depends on your state. In many only one party has to know about the recording.


----------



## buckethead (Nov 7, 2011)

I for one would love to see call recording in more kernels, and here's a totally non-creepy reason why: my wife is a freelance journalist and often interviews people over the phone. Recording the call (with the interviewee's consent, of course) is the best way to ensure that they are being understood and quoted correctly. Right now she's still using das Bamf 1.8.6 because of the call recording support.


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

Not creepy.. when you got crazies out there willing to corrupt the truth to screw you trust me, call recording comes in handy.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nl3142 (Oct 16, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> You can't record people with out their knowledge so make sure you tell them you are recording the call. They come right out and say you call may be recorded so you have to give them the same info or it could end bad for you, its against the law.


Not to mention that in many 2 party states, the "this call may be recorded" message means you can record the call as well without having to say anything (in other words, either there is an expectation of privacy or there isn't). I believe there was an AOL case where AOL tried to claim that it didn't but that argument was rejected but I don't have the details.


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

Aside from all the legal crap. My kids live in Japan. I only get to see them once a year during the summer. I call them all the time though. I used to record calls to them on their birthday or Christmas ...and father's day (but they are usually with me then). I like to be able to just replay some of their calls just to hear their voice....unfortunately lately unable to do that because it's not built into the newer kernels. Pretty sad to hear its because of personal reasons by devs.







not sure how "morals" get worked into it. Its about functionality ...even if you may not use or agree with it...why deprive features


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> You can't record people with out their knowledge so make sure you tell them you are recording the call. They come right out and say you call may be recorded so you have to give them the same info or it could end bad for you, its against the law.


i know you can record calls w/o the other party's consent in New York. Not sure about anywhere else though.


----------



## txyaloo (Oct 25, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> That depends on your state. In many only one party has to know about the recording.


This. I use call recording all the time when talking with the government for work. It's come in handy several times when one of their agents tells you something over the phone then another changes it later.


----------



## hazmat86 (Aug 8, 2011)

Can we please get a recent build AOSP kernel that's call recorder friendly? I'm practically begging!

I work in a law firm and call recorder has proved to be invaluable to my work for so many great reasons. (btw, also in new York)

PS: 2nd on recording children conversation. Divorced...


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

I wish IMO did it because lately his aosp kernel has been stellar on my phone. It would be perfect if it supported it


----------



## hazmat86 (Aug 8, 2011)

Currently the latest/greatest Rom/Kernel mesh together that i found to get this working both outgoing and incoming is Das BAMF 1.0.9 with Ziggys sept 13 kernel.

To be honest, I've been pretty happy with it but ever since I loaded up Liquid 3.0 and even more recently 3.1... I've been itching to go back. This is quite honestly the only thing tieing me to Sense now.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a friend who spends most of his work day on roofs. customers call and want to give him information over the phone. needless to say he doesn't always have a pen and paper with him, so he let's them know he's going to start recording the call and they continue.

what I suggested for him, was to use google voice. All he has to do is "add call" (3-way call) his Google voice. He has it set that when the call comes from his cell it goes directly to voicemail, and the message is "now recording"

He ends up with a high-quality transcribed recording and doesn't even need root. The recording isn't stored on his phone so it doesn't play in the music app on shuffle.

Just an alternate method..


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

mcmillanje said:


> I have a friend who spends most of his work day on roofs. customers call and want to give him information over the phone. needless to say he doesn't always have a pen and paper with him, so he let's them know he's going to start recording the call and they continue.
> 
> what I suggested for him, was to use google voice. All he has to do is "add call" (3-way call) his Google voice. He has it set that when the call comes from his cell it goes directly to voicemail, and the message is "now recording"
> 
> ...


Not gonna work for me


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> I could cook it into my next kernel release, but why? I see that you guys may have a use for it, but in my opinion, its kinda creepy.


Are you still building AOSP kernels? My phone has been loving life on your 10-13 release (and in case you've forgotten, it has call recording cooked into it).


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

hazmat86 said:


> Currently the latest/greatest Rom/Kernel mesh together that i found to get this working both outgoing and incoming is Das BAMF 1.0.9 with Ziggys sept 13 kernel.
> 
> To be honest, I've been pretty happy with it but ever since I loaded up Liquid 3.0 and even more recently 3.1... I've been itching to go back. This is quite honestly the only thing tieing me to Sense now.


have you tried the AOSP DreamKernel?


----------



## corey1138 (Aug 8, 2011)

I posted this at xda... The newest version of Callrecorder (green icon one) on the market sports call recording without the kernel having the 2wcr patch. It has an option to change the recording method to standard Android api instead through the kernel.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

WishRyder said:


> Are you still building AOSP kernels? My phone has been loving life on your 10-13 release (and in case you've forgotten, it has call recording cooked into it).


Yes


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

corey1138 said:


> I posted this at xda... The newest version of Callrecorder (green icon one) on the market sports call recording without the kernel having the 2wcr patch. It has an option to change the recording method to standard Android api instead through the kernel.


https://market.android.com/details?id=com.skvalex.callrecorder&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5za3ZhbGV4LmNhbGxyZWNvcmRlciJd
this one?


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

corey1138 said:


> I posted this at xda... The newest version of Callrecorder (green icon one) on the market sports call recording without the kernel having the 2wcr patch. It has an option to change the recording method to standard Android api instead through the kernel.


That doesn't work on my phone


----------



## hazmat86 (Aug 8, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> have you tried the AOSP DreamKernel?


I don't think I did... does callrecorder work w/ liquid 3.1 + dream Kernel?

link to dream kernel plz? =3


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

hazmat86 said:


> I don't think I did... does callrecorder work w/ liquid 3.1 + dream Kernel?
> 
> link to dream kernel plz? =3


I have never had call recording not work sa long as the kernel aloud it, rom does not matter. as for the Kernel it can be found on XDA.


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Edit please remove


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

OHHHHH SHIT Imo enabled it? anyone know if this is true for Sense too ?!


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Out of curiosity. What is the big deal about call recording? Outside of catching someone up, I can't think of an applicable use lol.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Out of curiosity. What is the big deal about call recording? Outside of catching someone up, I can't think of an applicable use lol.


No offense, but if you simply read this thread you will see many reasons...


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ur wanting a sense kernel right ....what rom r u running?

Here is this.... http://db.tt/A0WiiGg3
Its a Ziggy kernel made for eternity a Runnymede based rom, it might work on others. Make a backup and try it out if u want?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> No offense, but if you simply read this thread you will see many reasons...


None taken, i tell people the same thing lol. I read through but idk, its just not a feature that I'd ever use. I was hoping maybe it would have some alternative use that I would enjoy . It is a neat feature though.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Where did you get that?


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Out of curiosity. What is the big deal about call recording? Outside of catching someone up, I can't think of an applicable use lol.


Business orders when you are busy. Beats post its. I use it to listen to my children's voice. Divorced and they live in Japan. I only see them once a year.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> None taken, i tell people the same thing lol. I read through but idk, its just not a feature that I'd ever use. I was hoping maybe it would have some alternative use that I would enjoy . It is a neat feature though.


I guess its a feature that is kind of "case-by-case" so to speak.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

I just checked the kennel that was posted earlier in this thread. It does work, but it is the old base which by reports is not nearly as efficient as the ones based off htc source.


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

Th3Annoyed1 said:


> Using Liquid 3.1 and Imo's latest and call recording works perfectly. Using paid market version from skvalex.


Well the kernel cooked into liquid doesn't have the features of the kernel if you flash it...it at least its missing speedtweak script. I flashed IMO latest over 3.1 because I couldn't get zram to start or change voltage through liquid settings as you can with script. I don't have the paid version but the trial version does not work for me. Not gonna pay 5 bucks for a possibility


----------



## hazmat86 (Aug 8, 2011)

Would love it if Imo would cook it in too... would just be nice to have the option rather than to not.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I just put it into my sense kernel, if anyone's interested.


----------



## thonl (Oct 16, 2011)

I use ShiftAO5P 2.8 with Tiamat 1.1.5, and the Skvalex app works great.


----------

